# human body books that depict intact boys



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

I searched the forum for 'book' and didn't get the answer I was looking for -

Are there any books out there for kids about the human body and the changes at puberty that depict intact boys? We've had great success with German books (and German is one of our languages in our house, so we're lucky to have those available to us) but even the American potty books I've found have all shown circumcised boys (and one refers to the penis as a 'wee-wee'?!!!!)

Anyone run across any winners over the years? TIA, jen


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenInMpls* 
I searched the forum for 'book' and didn't get the answer I was looking for -

Are there any books out there for kids about the human body and the changes at puberty that depict intact boys? We've had great success with German books (and German is one of our languages in our house, so we're lucky to have those available to us) but even the American potty books I've found have all shown circumcised boys (and one refers to the penis as a 'wee-wee'?!!!!)

Anyone run across any winners over the years? TIA, jen

There is a book called "The Joy of Being a Boy" by Elizabeth Nobel but it is not currently in print. That is the only one I am aware of but there are proabably more.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

I know that Linda Madaras (spelling?) has a book for boys going into puberty called "The What's Happening to My Body Book for Boys" which is supposed to be very intact-positive. Don't know about illustrations though.

Also I just read on another thread I think on this board that the Eyewitness series book on the human body has all intact pictures of males.

Gillian


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

If you can find anything British that would be a good bet too. Atleast its in English, if thats what you're looking for. I'm curious about your German books though. It'll be a few years before we look for books, but my LOs are learning German now.


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

:


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm not surprised about the eyewitness series, because they're by DK books and Dorling Kindersley is a British publishing house.

The first German book we were fairly satisfied with is part of the "Wieso, Weshalb, Warum" series which my son LOVES. They're full of flaps and such. His uncle, who was living in Wiesbaden at the time, gave him "Die Eisenbahn" (the train), "Der Flughafen" (the airport) and "Die Feuerwehr" (the fire department). There was another one called Wir entdecken unseren Körper (We discover our body) but he blushed and said that he didn't think that should be one that his uncle gives him.







There's another one called "Das bin ich und das bist du" (I'm me and you're you) which is probably similar but meant for younger children.

NEITHER of these are body/development self-awareness books - I'm looking for something along the lines of this book... I suppose I ought to really just browse at the bookstore?! But I figured someone here would have a hot tip


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Dorling Kindersley books are wonderfully educational and they're based in the UK, so intact is the norm. Dr. Miriam Stoppard puts out her books through DK.

http://www.miriamstoppard.com/

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=dk+books


----------



## Dave2GA (Jul 31, 2005)

In the late 70's or early 80's Alex Comfort, who authored The Joy of Sex, authored a book for those entering puberty called The Facts of Love. It has realistic drawings of both males and females, nude and clothed. Most of the boys pictured are intact. Circumcision is explained and drawings showing a comparison of a circed and uncirced teenager is used to illustrate the concept. Circ is said to be unnecessary and declining. How to put on a condom is illustrated. Birth control and STD's are covered. However AIDS is not discussed as it was not recognized as a disease at the time. You should be able to find a used volume on the internet. I bought the book in the early 80's, saved it, and gave it to my two sons to read when they were in their early teens. I also agree that Linda Madaras' book does an excellent job on the circ issue. I gave that to my boys too.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

I went to a home school book fair this weekend and came across an Anatomy Book. I asked the vender if it had anatomically correct illerstration of the foreskin. Interesting enough, it labeled the prepuce/foreskin ON THE EXPOSED GLANS!!! I was shocked. As I handed her back the book I said, "Umm no thank you, this is NOT anatomically correct." Although I could've searched all day for an anatomically correct A&P book but chose not to - Next year I will.This thread is a good resource! Thanks *JenInMpls*!

Dave, I didn't know you had two sons!!! How lucky are they!!!


----------



## jenoline (Nov 25, 2001)

This one might be a possibility. It's Perfectly Normal The same authors have a book for younger children that shows both circed & intact and gives a brief (like 1 sentence) statement re what circ is, and says some boys are & some aren't. So I would expect this book to be similar.

nak.


----------



## jenoline (Nov 25, 2001)

Hmm, never mind, maybe not.

Just read this in a review on amazon. It's the one by James Loewen, if you want to scroll down and read entire review.

Quote:

Perhaps in an effort to maintain the status quo and not raise issues with children who have been cut, the information presented here about male circumcision is to an astute reader highly questionable. The author states, "Some babies have their foreskins removed a few days after they are born, by a doctor or a specially trained religious person." The very curious structure of this sentence appears to put the infant in control of the situation. Quite the opposite of the reality of infant circumcision, in which the child has no say in the matter.

Harris goes on to state, "Although a circumcised penis looks different than an uncircumcised penis, both work the same way and equally well."
Oh well.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

I know Will McBride's '70s groundbreaking and highly controversial book "Show Me!" has intact genitals of adult and boyhood males. These are _actual_ nude photographs and there's a whole host of reasons why the book is considered so "taboo", although not illegal in _most_ countries. It's considered a collector's item, so you pay a premium for a copy, but probably not appropriate for children.


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

I went looking for the book you mentioned (Show Me! / Zeig mal!) on amazon and ebay in the US and Germany - PHEW! 1 used on amazon.de for over 200 €!! And one on eBay with 8+ days to go, already at 51€. As tempting as it is I don't think we'll be going for that one!!

Thanks for all the thoughts up to this point!!


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

The baby in Everyone Poops is intact. It is by Taro Gomi


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipmummy* 
The baby in Everyone Poops is intact. It is by Taro Gomi


That is so cool!


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

The boy in "The Gas We Pass" also appears to be intact, and then of course there's everyone's favorite nudie hero, Mickey in "In the Night Kitchen"...


----------



## twin monkeys (Mar 8, 2006)

i am in Austria right now and could look for some for you. Since you said German is one of the languages you use. I will be here till mid July let me know


----------

